# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Convert font to lower case

## Teri

I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## Morrigan

Make a helper column or a help spreadsheet and use LOWER() function.  Just copy and paste value after to replace original.






> I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
> of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## Anne Troy

Many ways, Teri. Choose your poison:
http://www.officearticles.com/excel/...soft_excel.htm
*******************
~Anne Troy

www.OfficeArticles.com


"Teri" <Teri@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:8733320F-598D-478D-8EA0-8C22DC96A701@microsoft.com...
> I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.
Some
> of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## Dennis

Teri,

Do you want everything on the source data W/S to be imported in lower case
or just certain columns?

Dennis

"Teri" wrote:

> I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
> of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## sebastienm

Hi,

Say data is in A1.
In B1, use the LOWER( ) function: =LOWER(A1)

To convert to uppercase, use the UPPER function and to convert to Propercase
(1st letter of each word uppercase and the rest lowercase) use the PROPER()
function
--
Regards,
SÃ©bastien


"Teri" wrote:

> I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
> of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## Teri

Hey Dennis,

Actually, it's all of the columns.  Some of the data is in all UPPERCASE,
some is not.  I want it to be consistent.

Thanks for your reply!

"Dennis" wrote:

> Teri,
>
> Do you want everything on the source data W/S to be imported in lower case
> or just certain columns?
>
> Dennis
>
> "Teri" wrote:
>
> > I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
> > of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## Mike

I dump the data into Word.  Then select all text and click on Format - Change
Case.  Then I dump it back to excel.

"Teri" wrote:

> I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
> of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## Dennis

Teri,

If you can use VBA (Macros)

Try this.

It will find all "Constants" (Data not formulas) on your active worksheet.
and "automatically" change all to lowercase.

No formulas of extra columns!

Be sure to save your worksheet before using it in case you do not prefer the
results!

Sub LowerCase()
Dim myRange As Range, myCell As Range
Set myRange = ActiveSheet.UsedRange.SpecialCells _(xlCellTypeConstants, 23)
On Error Resume Next
For Each myCell In myRange
myCell.Formula = LCase(myCell.Formula)
Next
MsgBox "Process Completed!   Press OK to Continue"

End Sub




HTH Dennis

"Teri" wrote:

> Hey Dennis,
>
> Actually, it's all of the columns.  Some of the data is in all UPPERCASE,
> some is not.  I want it to be consistent.
>
> Thanks for your reply!
>
> "Dennis" wrote:
>
> > Teri,
> >
> > Do you want everything on the source data W/S to be imported in lower case
> > or just certain columns?
> >
> > Dennis
> >
> > "Teri" wrote:
> >
> > > I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.  Some
> > > of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## nowfal

Hi,
    If suppose one particular cell always to be in upper case what to do. 
with regards
nowfal

----------


## Anne Troy

Hi, Sebastien!  :Smilie: 
*******************
~Anne Troy

www.OfficeArticles.com


"sebastienm" <sebastienm@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:06CD99D9-0085-4FFC-B566-38F7327E98C9@microsoft.com...
> Hi,
>
> Say data is in A1.
> In B1, use the LOWER( ) function: =LOWER(A1)
>
> To convert to uppercase, use the UPPER function and to convert to
Propercase
> (1st letter of each word uppercase and the rest lowercase) use the
PROPER()
> function
> --
> Regards,
> Sébastien
>
>
> "Teri" wrote:
>
> > I have a large spreadsheet which I am using as merge data for a letter.
Some
> > of the data is in all caps.  How can I convert this to lower case?

----------


## KathleenTurnis

When I do these instruction, it does not work. Can someone write them step-by step please?? : )

----------


## ChemistB

Are you attempting to make this correct capitalization?  i.e. First letter of each sentence capitalized, proper nouns capitalized, all else in lower case?  Excel doesn't recognize sentences as such (it's a spreadsheet, not a word processer).  I think the idea of copying it all into Word, using Word's "Change Case" ability on the Home tab to change to "Sentence case" and then copy it all back into Excel.  Would that work for you?

----------


## KathleenTurnis

Yes!! Thank you!!  :Smilie:

----------


## koi

the very simple way to do it is using ASAP utilities (free excel addon)

----------

